# Schaum am Auslauf vom Bachlauf



## bandchef (4. Apr. 2009)

Hallo, liebe Gartenteichfreunde.

Ich hab folgendes Problem:

Mein Teich den ich bei der Anmeldung schon beschrieben habe und diese Beschreibung für jeden sichtbar sein sollte, hat seit den letzten Tagen (wo es eben schön geworden ist) riesengroße Schaumberge am Auslauf das Bauchlaufs. Ich hab den ph-Wert gemessen und dieser liegt bei 7,3 also etwas basisch. Kann mir jemand sagen an was das liegt und wie ich diese "Schaumberge" wieder wegbringe, da ich mir vorstellen kann, dass dies auch für die Goldfische nicht so das wahre ist.

PS: Ich habe euch ein Bild vom Teich und Bachauslauf angehängt, dass momentan zwar Schaum zeigt aber anscheinend sind die Schaumberge seit Vormittag wieder zeimlich zurückgegangen. Es wechslt also...

Danke für eure Hilfe,

bandchef


----------



## axel (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schaum am Auslauf vom Bachlauf*

Hallo Bandchef 

Herzlich Willkommen:Willkommen2

Das mit den Schaum hab ich auch seit kurzen Morgens . Aber keine Berge !
Mittags ist der Schaum wieder weg.
Meine Wasserwerte sind OK und ich hab nur kleine Fische im Teich .
Bin gespannt ob das jemand erklären kann .
Hier ne Erklärung
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&id=506
Hab aber kein Waschmittel und kein Eiweiß im Teich denke ich .



Lg
axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schaum am Auslauf vom Bachlauf*

Tagchen 

Habe ich auch im Moment und ich habe Garantiert kein Eiweiß im Teich, sind ja erst seit einer Woche Koi drin. Wenn die Sonne rauskommt ist er schnell wieder verschwunden


----------



## Black1 (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schaum am Auslauf vom Bachlauf*

Hallo zusammen

Also,da Ihr kein Waschmittel im Teich habt,bleibt ja nur Eiweiß.Ich habe damit weniger Probleme,da ich einen Eiweißabschäumer in meine Anlage habe.


----------



## Redlisch (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schaum am Auslauf vom Bachlauf*

Hiho,

könnte es an den z.Z. starken Pollenflug liegen ?

Ich habe seit 2 Tagen etwas Schaum im Skimmer (und nur dort).

Stabile Blasen bekomme ich im Wasser nicht hin, auch die beiden kleinen Wasserfälle nach dem Filter produzieren kein Schaum daher schliesse ich zuviel Eiweis im Wasser aus.

Axel


----------



## Starvalley (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schaum am Auslauf vom Bachlauf*

Mir ist das vor zwei Jahren einmal passiert, dass ich den Teich mit Brunnenwasser vom Nachbarn aufgefüllt habe. Anschließend hat es immer so schön geschäumt. Tja, der Nachbar hatte sein Brunnenwasser in einem ehemaligen und nicht ordentlich ausgespülten Seifen-Fass aufbewahrt.

Wenn Ihr Seife bzw. Waschmittel ausschließen könnt, ist es zu 99,9 % Eiweiß - auch wenn der ein oder andere sich das nicht vorstellen kann/will. Bei mir verhält es sich mit dem Eiweiß so wie von Euch beschrieben: Morgens ist der meiste Schaum zu sehen und bis zum Mittag/Nachmittag ist das meiste wieder weg (weil es dann warm ist). Egal wie lange Ihr die Fische im Teich habt, es ist Laichzeit (nicht nur die Fische machen sowas) und zudem sind kaum Pflanzen vorhanden etc. 

Also, mit gaaaaaaaanz hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ist es Eiweiß!!! (Wüsste sonst auch keine andere Erklärung). Pollen bilden selten solchen Schaum und sind recht schnell wieder abgefiltert. Zudem ist bislang noch nicht die Masse an Pollen unterwegs (Jedenfalls nicht bei uns in der Eifel).

Da hilft nur ein Teilwasserwechsel - müsst Ihr dann aber regelmäßig machen - oder Ihr baut Euch für unter 30,- € einen Eiweißabschäumer (Anleitung findet Ihr hier im Forum). Den sollte jeder noch so handwerklich ungeschickte Mensch selbst hinbekommen. Ich habe mir vor vier Tagen mit Anleitung des Forums einen gebaut. Ich habe zwar immer noch Eiweiß im Wasser, bin aber erstaunt, was der Abschäumer alles so herausholt. Ich denke dann: was wäre, wenn ich ihn nicht hätte...?

Mein Abschäumer sitzt ganz am Ende der "Filterkette" (war Platzbedingt nicht anders machbar). Das Wasser, welches in den Teich zurückfließt sieht Kristallklar aus. Dennoch holt mein Abschäumer aus diesem kristallklaren Wasser jeden Tag 2-3 Liter heraus, welches fast so braun wie ein guter Kaffee ist.

Den Threat für den selbstgebauten Eiweißabschäumer findet Ihr hier!

Ach ja, ein Zeichen von Eiweiß ist zudem ein bräunliches Wasser.

*@ bandchef:* Bei Dir sieht das Wasser doch stark bräunlich aus (Zumindest auf dem Foto).

Schönes Wochenende.

Thomas


----------



## hoffisoft (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schaum am Auslauf vom Bachlauf*

hei

jede nacht





axel 
bei deiner teich größe und kein eiweiß????????????

gruß


----------



## Atropa (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schaum am Auslauf vom Bachlauf*

Halllo Zusammen!


Da ich das gleiche Problem habe, eine Frage dazu: Wie schlimm ist das denn? Ist das nur eine optische Sache, oder auch gefährlich für den Teich und seine Bewohner? 

Also sollte man so schnell wie möglich einen Teilwasserwechsel machen, oder kann ich auch noch warten? 

(Möchte nämlich demnächst ein Stück Rasenfläche neu anlegen - dann muss ich ja eh gut wässern und würde gerne dazu das Teichwasser nehmen, damit es nicht ganz ohne Sinn in den Garten läuft...)




Grüsse Atropa


----------



## wp-3d (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schaum am Auslauf vom Bachlauf*



Redlisch schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> könnte es an den z.Z. starken Pollenflug liegen ?
> 
> Axel




Hi Axel, 
na klar, frage einen Imker oder fütter Tante G..gle mit (Pollen Eiweiß).


----------



## Redlisch (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schaum am Auslauf vom Bachlauf*



hoffisoft schrieb:


> hei
> axel
> bei deiner teich größe und kein eiweiß????????????



Das erklär mir mal wie da der Zusammenhang ist.
Möchtest du damit sagen das große Teiche eher hohe Eiweiss konzentrationen haben als kleine ?

Axel


----------



## Redlisch (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schaum am Auslauf vom Bachlauf*

Hi Werner,



wp-3d schrieb:


> Hi Axel,
> na klar, frage einen Imker oder fütter Tante G..gle mit (Pollen Eiweiß).



da brauche ich keinen Imker fragen, ich habe 3 große Haselnuss Sträucher hier, oder wenn ich gegen die __ Eibe stosse, ich sehe wie es da Staubt 

Daher war ja auch meine Vermutung das man da den Zusammenhang suchen sollte.

Axel


----------



## wp-3d (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schaum am Auslauf vom Bachlauf*



Redlisch schrieb:


> Hi Werner,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Axel,

wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen, das die Pollen ein hohen Eiweißanteil haben und die Bienen hiermit ein sehr nahrhaftes Produkt herstellen können.


----------



## Marc_HBNord (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schaum am Auslauf vom Bachlauf*

Ist mir auch aufgefallen, habe seit ein paar Tagen die Pumpe laufen, und am Bachlauf bildet sich etwas Schaum. 

Ist das jetzt ein Problem, oder nicht? Geht das von alleine wieder weg?


----------



## hoffisoft (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schaum am Auslauf vom Bachlauf*

hei axel

ich möchte damit sagen: es ist egal ob klein oder groß. wenn du kein hast ist es doch super, ich glaube daran nicht.

gruß


----------



## Gedankenzwerg (1. Mai 2022)

Starvalley schrieb:


> *AW: Schaum am Auslauf vom Bachlauf*
> 
> Mir ist das vor zwei Jahren einmal passiert, dass ich den Teich mit Brunnenwasser vom Nachbarn aufgefüllt habe. Anschließend hat es immer so schön geschäumt. Tja, der Nachbar hatte sein Brunnenwasser in einem ehemaligen und nicht ordentlich ausgespülten Seifen-Fass aufbewahrt.
> 
> ...


Wer schon mit Zement, Sand und Wasser gearbeitet hat, dem ist bestimmt auch aufgefallen, dass sich beim Verrühren bzw. Vermischen Schaum an der Oberfläche bildet/bilden kann. Also nix mit Eiweiß! Man sollte sich auch fragen, ob man etwa in der Zeit vor der Schaumbildung irgendwas am Teich zementiert, vielleicht auch mit 'nem Kleber gemacht hat ;-)


----------



## troll20 (1. Mai 2022)

Gedankenzwerg schrieb:


> Wer schon mit Zement, Sand und Wasser gearbeitet hat, dem ist bestimmt auch aufgefallen, dass sich beim Verrühren bzw. Vermischen Schaum an der Oberfläche bildet/bilden kann. Also nix mit Eiweiß! Man sollte sich auch fragen, ob man etwa in der Zeit vor der Schaumbildung irgendwas am Teich zementiert, vielleicht auch mit 'nem Kleber gemacht hat ;-)


Hallo @Gedankenzwerg  und herzlich Willkommen. Im Forum. 
Nur ein kleiner Hinweis: Du antwortest auf ein Thema von April 2009.
Also schon etwas älter und wahrscheinlich erledigt


----------



## Anja W. (2. Mai 2022)

Willkommen @Gedankenzwerg!
Sind die Angaben richtig 50 cm tief, 750 l und... Goldfische??


----------

